# Video - Plain White Sheet



## DownWindOutdoors (Oct 6, 2010)

After our first big snow storm we took out a guest hunter and with a little help from a bed sheet we were able to call in a deep woods dog.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice!! Thanks for sharing. You all have some awesome videos.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*GREAT AGAIN GUYS Thats how we kill'em in tight cover-----Shoot'em Dead _SB*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great shooting guys ! good calling too ! Camo is most excellent !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

good idea with the bedsheet. nice shooting and good looking yote.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

That's a hefty female! Good shooting and thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

As usual another excellent video, good calling and shooting, keep them coming!!


----------

